# Inter scatenata: presi Gabigol e Joao Mario.



## admin (26 Agosto 2016)

Inter letteralmente scatenata in questi ultimi giorni di mercato. Come riportato da Sky, è praticamente fatta per Gabigol e per Joao Mario. Nel pomeriggio di oggi, entrambi arriveranno a Milano.

L'Inter, dunque, mette a segno un doppio colpo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter letteralmente scatenata in questi ultimi giorni di mercato. Come riportato da Sky, è praticamente fatta per Gabigol e per Joao Mario. Nel pomeriggio di oggi, entrambi arriveranno a Milano.
> 
> L'Inter, dunque, mette a segno un doppio colpo.



Non mi fa nessun effetto ( non voglio dire che sono bidoni eh), comunque questa è la pietra tombale al " eh ma c'è il fpf".


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Agosto 2016)

Suning fa sul serio,a quanto pare...
Vediamo se ci saranno anche cessioni importanti.


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Agosto 2016)

Soldi letteralmente buttati. Grande Inda


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter letteralmente scatenata in questi ultimi giorni di mercato. Come riportato da Sky, è praticamente fatta per Gabigol e per Joao Mario. Nel pomeriggio di oggi, entrambi arriveranno a Milano.
> 
> L'Inter, dunque, mette a segno un doppio colpo.


Gabigol comunque dovrebbe arrivare a Gennaio. Pare sia una richiesta esplicita del ragazzo.


----------



## Smarx10 (26 Agosto 2016)

E la difesa continua a far piangere


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Agosto 2016)

La butto lì: 

Handanovic 
Ansaldi Miranda Murillo Erkin
Kondogbia
Mario Banega
Barbosa Icardi Perisic​
Sulla carta, una roba così, secondo me, è superiore sia a Napoli che a Roma.


----------



## kolao95 (26 Agosto 2016)

Devo ancora capire come si possa poter prendere a quelle cifre un mediocre come Joao Mario per poi lasciar partire Brozovic.. E intanto dietro giocano Nagatomo, D'Ambrosio e Ranocchia


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Agosto 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Soldi letteralmente buttati. Grande Inda



Francamente non so se sono soldi buttati vedremo, ma resta comunque folle andare a spendere 40 milioni per Mario  , per me in quel caso affarone dello Sporting.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La butto lì:
> 
> Handanovic
> Ansaldi Miranda Murillo Erkin
> ...



Pù forti del Napoli già lo erano prima, per me senza Higuain il Napoli perde tantissimo per come la vedevo io Higuain era il 60%, la Roma io la vedo ancora superiore .


----------



## Dell'erba (26 Agosto 2016)

Non mi impressiona nessuno dei due, ma possono dargli una mano.

La domanda è come facciano a sperperare tutti questi soldi senza vendere..


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Agosto 2016)

Ma non erano pezzenti i cinesi dell'inter?

A quanto si dice allora i nostri cinesi a gennaio dovrebbero prendere due giocatori alla gabigol e joao mario + altri 4 top del genere...stato cinese...


----------



## koti (26 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La butto lì:
> 
> Handanovic
> Ansaldi Miranda Murillo Erkin
> ...


Purtroppo con una rosa del genere almeno il terzo posto lo raggiungono per forza.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Agosto 2016)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Non mi impressiona nessuno dei due, ma possono dargli una mano.
> 
> La domanda è come facciano a sperperare tutti questi soldi senza vendere..



Ma te ci credi a questo fpf? io non ci ho mai creduto, leggevo prima che entro giugno ( 2017) devono rientrare da questa spesa ( 70 milioni) aspetta ora che ci penso altro che 70 ci sono pure Candreva e co, ma chi vuoi vendere? Brozovic? ok quanti ti danno? se te ne danno 40 è grasso che gola e poi?.


----------



## Smarx10 (26 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La butto lì:
> 
> Handanovic
> Ansaldi Miranda Murillo Erkin
> ...



Vorrei far notare che dal centrocampo in su giocano con 2 trequartisti (Mario e Banega), 2 esterni offensivi (Barbosa e Perisic), e una punta (Icardi). Difendono in 6? Continuo a vederla come prima. Puoi avere l'attacco forte quanto vuoi, ma se la difesa fa piangere rischi di prendere imbarcate contro tutti. Le squadre si chiudono, ti aspettano in contropiede e poi voglio vedere come difendi in 5 (tra l'altro i terzini saranno Nagatomo e D'ambrosio: Erkin è sul mercato e Ansaldi è rotto).


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La butto lì:
> 
> Handanovic
> Ansaldi Miranda Murillo Erkin
> ...



Non scherziamo, prenderebbero caterve di gol così, Gabigol sarà l'alternativa ad Icardi mentre Kondogbia è totalmente inadatto a quel ruolo (ma anche anche giocare a calcio) e non c'e nessuno che fa interdizione


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Agosto 2016)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Vorrei far notare che dal centrocampo in su giocano con 2 trequartisti (Mario e Banega), 2 esterni offensivi (Barbosa e Perisic), e una punta (Icardi). Difendono in 6? Continuo a vederla come prima. Puoi avere l'attacco forte quanto vuoi, ma se la difesa fa piangere rischi di prendere imbarcate contro tutti. Le squadre si chiudono, ti aspettano in contropiede e poi voglio vedere come difendi in 5 (tra l'altro i terzini saranno Nagatomo e D'ambrosio: Erkin è sul mercato e Ansaldi è rotto).



I centrali non mi sembrano scarsi Miranda mi piace, Murllo anche se nelle ultime partite lo scorso anno ne ha fatte di cotte edi crute, i terzini sono ridicoli.


----------



## Smarx10 (26 Agosto 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> I centrali non mi sembrano scarsi Miranda mi piace, Murllo anche se nelle ultime partite lo scorso anno ne ha fatte di cotte edi crute, i terzini sono ridicoli.



Sì i centrali non sono male. Ma alla prima squalifica o infortunio lì in mezzo gioca Ranocchia.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Agosto 2016)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Sì i centrali non sono male. Ma alla prima squalifica o infortunio lì in mezzo gioca Ranocchia.



Nno prendono altri? uhm leggevo di Garay. Penso che qualcuno in difesa prendono sicuro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Agosto 2016)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Vorrei far notare che dal centrocampo in su giocano con 2 trequartisti (Mario e Banega), 2 esterni offensivi (Barbosa e Perisic), e una punta (Icardi). Difendono in 6? Continuo a vederla come prima. Puoi avere l'attacco forte quanto vuoi, ma se la difesa fa piangere rischi di prendere imbarcate contro tutti. Le squadre si chiudono, ti aspettano in contropiede e poi voglio vedere come difendi in 5 (tra l'altro i terzini saranno Nagatomo e D'ambrosio: Erkin è sul mercato e Ansaldi è rotto).


Ok, Mario e Banega non saranno esattamente degli incontristi, ma si torna dietro la linea del pallone e difendono anche loro. Non è una cosa impossibile. Banega e Mario trequartisti sì, ma in questo caso giocherebbero da mezzali.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Agosto 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Non scherziamo, prenderebbero caterve di gol così, Gabigol sarà l'alternativa ad Icardi mentre Kondogbia è totalmente inadatto a quel ruolo (ma anche anche giocare a calcio) e non c'e nessuno che fa interdizione


Ma non sono per niente d'accordo. Come detto sopra: non sarà nelle corde di Banega e Mario recuperare palloni, però una gambina per fare un contrasto ce la possono mettere anche loro. Non è che bisogna avere almeno due recupera palloni a centrocampo, sennò non si può giocare a calcio. Il recupera palloni e Kondogbia, che, per quanto mi riguarda, potrebbe giocare benissimo davanti alla difesa; anzi, per me è quello il suo ruolo naturale.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La butto lì:
> 
> Handanovic
> Ansaldi Miranda Murillo Erkin
> ...



Candreva è stato pagato 25 milioni non può proprio far panca imho. Specie ad un 19enne che alle Olimpiadi mi è sembrato un viziato monopiede. Questo non è Neymar, e secondo me hanno preso tutti un grossissimo flash. Poi potrei sbagliarmi ovviamente.

Brozovic venduto all'Arsenal per 50 milioni, mi ci gioco un rene.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Agosto 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Candreva è stato pagato 25 milioni non può proprio far panca imho. Specie ad un 19enne che alle Olimpiadi mi è sembrato un viziato monopiede. Questo non è Neymar, e secondo me hanno preso tutti un grossissimo flash. Poi potrei sbagliarmi ovviamente.
> 
> Brozovic venduto all'Arsenal per 50 milioni, mi ci gioco un rene.


Infatti ruoterebbero.


----------



## Smarx10 (26 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ok, Mario e Banega non saranno esattamente degli incontristi, ma si torna dietro la linea del pallone e difendono anche loro. Non è una cosa impossibile. Banega e Mario trequartisti sì, ma in questo caso giocherebbero da mezzali.



L'ultima squadra che ha giocato con trequartisti al posto delle mezz'ali per dare spettacolo e non deludere il pubblico è stato il Real di Benitez (che avrebbe comunque voluto giocare con un centrocampo più roccioso). Con una difesa ben superiore a quella dell'inter hanno fatto figure abbastanza indecenti, tanto da silurare il tecnico dopo qualche mese. I risultati con le piccole non erano pessimi (visto lo strapotere della rosa) ma nelle partite importanti con una squadra così offensiva si prendono solo imbarcate. Poi Banega non è il giocatore che può giocare ingabbiato da un modulo tattico, dovrebbe essere libero di svariare su tutto il fronte offensivo, mentre Joao Mario così arretrato non so quanto possa rendere. Sono acquisti di livello senza dubbio, ma l'inter sta rinforzando gli unici reparti dove non ce n'era bisogno. Anche perchè adesso Candreva dovrà fare la riserva.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Agosto 2016)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> L'ultima squadra che ha giocato con trequartisti al posto delle mezz'ali per dare spettacolo e non deludere il pubblico è stato il Real di Benitez (che avrebbe comunque voluto giocare con un centrocampo più roccioso). Con una difesa ben superiore a quella dell'inter hanno fatto figure abbastanza indecenti, tanto da silurare il tecnico dopo qualche mese. I risultati con le piccole non erano pessimi (visto lo strapotere della rosa) ma nelle partite importanti con una squadra così offensiva si prendono solo imbarcate. Poi Banega non è il giocatore che può giocare ingabbiato da un modulo tattico, dovrebbe essere libero di svariare su tutto il fronte offensivo, mentre Joao Mario così arretrato non so quanto possa rendere. Sono acquisti di livello senza dubbio, ma l'inter sta rinforzando gli unici reparti dove non ce n'era bisogno. Anche perchè adesso Candreva dovrà fare la riserva.


Mario e Banega sono mezzali, non sono trequartisti da adattare a mezzali. Mario ha giocato per lo più lì; Banega, invece, ci sa giocare al pari della trequarti.


----------



## kolao95 (26 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma non sono per niente d'accordo. Come detto sopra: non sarà nelle corde di Banega e Mario recuperare palloni, però una gambina per fare un contrasto ce la possono mettere anche loro. Non è che bisogna avere almeno due recupera palloni a centrocampo, sennò non si può giocare a calcio. Il recupera palloni e Kondogbia, che, per quanto mi riguarda, potrebbe giocare benissimo davanti alla difesa; anzi, per me è quello il suo ruolo naturale.



Con Kondogbia davanti alla difesa prendi 4 gol a partita. Tatticamente è scarso il francese e mi spiace che dopo un anno e mezzo non si sia capito qui.
Banega è un trequartista, non ha più il dinamismo della mezzala e soprattutto non ha inserimento, deve giocare centralmente così che possa rendersi utile con le sue verticalizzazioni.


----------



## franko1986 (26 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La butto lì:
> 
> Handanovic
> Ansaldi Miranda Murillo Erkin
> ...



IMHO è una squadra totalmente priva di equilibrio, con il solo Kondogbia a fare da filtro e quattro giocatori il cui spirito di sacrificio in difesa è tutto da verificare.

Questo doppio colpo è indubbiamente un segnale, ma resta preoccupante il fatto che abbia un set di terzini totalmente non all'altezza, una coppia di centrali che vede Ranocchia come primo sostituto (hanno comunque l'impegno infra-settimanale in EL) e le difficoltà arci-note proprio del Kondo ad adattarsi al ritmo italiano.

L'inter è, progettualmente parlando, molto indietro. Forse persino più del Milan (pur avendo una rosa tecnicamente più valida).


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La butto lì:
> 
> Handanovic
> Ansaldi Miranda Murillo Erkin
> ...



Il Napoli è più forte, senza dubbio. L'Inter è ridicola sugli esterni, a centrocampo a calciatori simili e strapagati. Ottanta mln per Mario-Kondogbia sono un insulto. Peraltro Gabigol verrà a Gennaio. Ora il mercato brasiliano è chiuso. Lore' come l'hai impostata è senza senso tattico. Quoto totalmente [MENTION=8]franko1986[/MENTION]


----------



## martinmilan (26 Agosto 2016)

Se prendono anche un difensore e un terzino affidabili sono davvero forti.
P.s. Banega e Joao mario sono centrocampisti.


----------



## Nicktedo81 (26 Agosto 2016)

Per la serie il gigante con i piedi d'argilla.......da metacampo in su bene..ma poi giochi con Medel-Kondogbia e con terzini Ansaldi-D'Ambrosio?? Dietro solo Miranda si salva...Murillo é scarso scarso..ma tutti quei soldi spenderli per un regista o un dif centrale no eh? Vabbeh..meglio per noi...


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La butto lì:
> 
> Handanovic
> Ansaldi Miranda Murillo Erkin
> ...



Pensa che Erkin sta andando via, inutile metterlo.

Io giocherei con un 4-4-2, senza Kondogbia a questo punto, con Barbosa seconda punta, con Candreva a destra.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Con Kondogbia davanti alla difesa prendi 4 gol a partita. Tatticamente è scarso il francese e mi spiace che dopo un anno e mezzo non si sia capito qui.
> Banega è un trequartista, non ha più il dinamismo della mezzala e soprattutto non ha inserimento, deve giocare centralmente così che possa rendersi utile con le sue verticalizzazioni.


Vabbè, questa è una crociata molto personale in favore di Kondogbia, lo ammetto, ma credo anche che il giocatore non si sia capito fino in fondo. Kondogbia è stato gettato in un contesto assolutamente casuale e disorganizzato l'anno scorso, finendo per far credere di non avere qualità che lui, viceversa, ha a tutti gli effetti. 
Kondogbia, innanzitutto, non è un giocatore di costruzione, ma prevalentemente di distruzione, che deve giocare davanti alla difesa accanto ad un regista, perché sulla mezzala, altrimenti, faticherebbe un botto, dato che non ha il passo e la qualità per interpretare quella posizione. Ora, io ritengo che davanti alla difesa, viste le sue discrete doti tecniche, potrebbe giocarci anche in un centrocampo a tre, dato che è capace di giocare a due tocchi, purché non sia lui a dover gestire palla.
In quella posizione, imho, potrebbe esplodere definitivamente, perché avrebbe il mero compito di far uscire palla da scaricare, poi, ad una mezzala di qualità ed interdire, compito che è perfettamente nelle sue corde vista la sua fisicità. Per questo, per me, Kondogbia potrebbe essere un perno inamovibile davanti alla difesa. 
Inoltre, come ho detto sopra, Banega e Mario sono mezzali a tutti gli effetti, non sono dei trequartisti adattati; basta andare a vedere le loro statistiche: hanno giocato, nella loro carriera, molto di più da centrali che da trequarti.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Agosto 2016)

Quindi Candreva è già una riserva?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Agosto 2016)

franko1986 ha scritto:


> IMHO è una squadra totalmente priva di equilibrio, con il solo Kondogbia a fare da filtro e quattro giocatori il cui spirito di sacrificio in difesa è tutto da verificare.
> 
> Questo doppio colpo è indubbiamente un segnale, ma resta preoccupante il fatto che abbia un set di terzini totalmente non all'altezza, una coppia di centrali che vede Ranocchia come primo sostituto (hanno comunque l'impegno infra-settimanale in EL) e le difficoltà arci-note proprio del Kondo ad adattarsi al ritmo italiano.
> 
> L'inter è, progettualmente parlando, molto indietro. Forse persino più del Milan (pur avendo una rosa tecnicamente più valida).


Perisic nasce esterno di centrocampo, quindi avrebbe tutte le possibilità di tornare in copertura, fermo restando che sarebbe protetto da un centrocampo a tre. Per quanto riguarda i tre in mezzo resta il problema di cui sopra: sì, Banega e Mario non saranno interditori, ma ciò non vuol dire che non siano in grado di allunagare una gamba per recuperare un pallone. Quando dite che manca l'interditore, sembra che questi giocatori stiano fermi in mezzo al campo come le statuine a guardare la partita. 
È naturale che, schierati in quella posizione, debbano dare un necessario contributo in fase difensiva, sebbene non sia nelle loro corde principalmente recuperare palla. 
Guardate le grandi squadre, e non mi dite che sono grandi perché la questione tattica resta: Barcellona, Real Madrid e Manchester City, con che mezzali giocano?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Agosto 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il Napoli è più forte, senza dubbio. L'Inter è ridicola sugli esterni, a centrocampo a calciatori simili e strapagati. Ottanta mln per Mario-Kondogbia sono un insulto. Peraltro Gabigol verrà a Gennaio. Ora il mercato brasiliano è chiuso. Lore' come l'hai impostata è senza senso tattico. Quoto totalmente [MENTION=8]franko1986[/MENTION]


Sembro Don Chisciotte che combatte contro i mulini a vento  Se ti interessa come la penso, rileggi sopra.


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma non sono per niente d'accordo. Come detto sopra: non sarà nelle corde di Banega e Mario recuperare palloni, però una gambina per fare un contrasto ce la possono mettere anche loro. Non è che bisogna avere almeno due recupera palloni a centrocampo, sennò non si può giocare a calcio. Il recupera palloni e Kondogbia, che, per quanto mi riguarda, potrebbe giocare benissimo davanti alla difesa; anzi, per me è quello il suo ruolo naturale.



Potrà anche essere il ruolo naturale di Kondogbia ma sta di fatto che in un anno e mezzo non ha ancora imparato nulla del calcio italiano, figuriamoci se lo metti davanti la difesa che è un ruolo delicatissimo e che serve un giocatore che possa fare la doppia fase. In fase di non possesso si ritroverebbero scopertissimi con il solo francese e 4 cessi dietro e visto che nè Banega nè Mario sono Iniesta e Rakitic non possono permettersi di giocare così, ci vuole equilibrio. Vedo più probabile una:

Handanovic
D'Ambrosio Miranda Murillo Ansaldi
Brozovic Medel Banega
Joao Mario Icardi Perisic

Il vero dilemma è il ruolo di Banega che potrebbe pure giocare trq alzandosi tra le linee


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Agosto 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Non mi fa nessun effetto ( non voglio dire che sono bidoni eh), comunque questa è la pietra tombale al " eh ma c'è il fpf".



c'è da dire che l'inter cerca di aggirare o meglio rimandare il fpf con i prestiti


----------



## Aragorn (26 Agosto 2016)

Sarà, ma dei loro acquisti l'unico che gli invidio è il parametro zero Banega. Gli altri mi sembrano tutti soldi buttati via, se poi uno vuole fare il ragionamento "loro se non altro spendono" non dico più nulla.


----------



## medjai (26 Agosto 2016)

A me sembra che l'Inter ha un squadrone. Magari questi due fossero venuto da noi... Spero i nostri cinesi siano almeno come la Suning. L'Inter è a due passi da noi.


----------



## Luca_Taz (26 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La butto lì:
> 
> Handanovic
> Ansaldi Miranda Murillo Erkin
> ...



mi sembra piu uno zemanlandia...100 attaccanti e difendono in 4....


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (26 Agosto 2016)

700 attaccanti.. Questo mi sembra evidente..
Però mi rode abbastanza tanto... Speriamo che a gennaio i nostri cinesi si daranno già da fare..


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter letteralmente scatenata in questi ultimi giorni di mercato. Come riportato da Sky, è praticamente fatta per Gabigol e per Joao Mario. Nel pomeriggio di oggi, entrambi arriveranno a Milano.
> 
> L'Inter, dunque, mette a segno un doppio colpo.



I cinesi non esistono


----------



## martinmilan (26 Agosto 2016)

Sia loro che noi dovremmo giocare col 4 4 2 per sfruttare tutti gli attaccanti che abbiamo ma invece ci ostiniamo con sto 4 3 3...Boh...


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La butto lì:
> 
> Handanovic
> Ansaldi Miranda Murillo Erkin
> ...



a FIFA si, poi esiste la realtà che è ben altra roba....
Intanto partire con l'aspettare la fine del mercato per dare giudizi. Ad esempio se per prendere sti due cedono Brozovic e un altro (perisic o Handanovic?) non so fino a che punto ne risultano rinforzati. Se tengono tutti allora si, è indubbio che sono più forti dell'anno scorso ma altrettanto vero che sono più scarsi di Roma e Napoli.
Perché? semplice...perché in Italia non basta avere attaccanti forti ( che poi anche qui, Barbosa pare arrivi a Gennaio e bisogna vedere l'impatto con il nostro calcio, quindi piano, Icardi se gioca come con il chievo non va sopra i 15 gol), ma ci vuole EQUILIBRIO e difesa solida. Come ha tranquillamente dimostrato la juve che ha vinto un campionato con difesa impenetrabile e giocatori mediocri in attacco. L'importanza di una squadra è tutta lì, nell'equilibrio e nella solidità difensiva, almeno in Italia. In Europa magari si troveranno più avvantaggiati, dato che ci sono più spazi. 
In difesa ad oggi giocano con terzini imbarazzanti, persino i nostri che reputo mediocri gli sono superiori, e una coppia centrale normalissima. Solo Miranda è veramente forte, Muriglio a me sembra una pippa, ma aspettiamo quest'anno per dare un giudizio definitivo, magari era solo l'anno di ambientamento. Se viene un raffreddore a questi due giocano con Ranocchia. Non so se mi spiego.
Andiamo ad un altro reparto nevralgico, il centrocampo. 
Anche qui se giochiamo a fifa, bellissima squadra, ma siccome siamo nella realtà, un centrocampo con Kondogbia Joao Mario e Banega è praticamente condannato alla disfatta totale. Basterebbe un semplice sassuolo a distruggerli! Chi copre? chi corre? chi da geometrie? Ricordo che Joao Mario si esprime meglio come esterno, e non come centrale. A quel punto Candreva che fine fa? e quando arriva sto gabigol? insomma calma prima di dare giudizi affrettati. Aspettiamo qualche mese e poi tireremo le somme.
Una cosa è certa, se non cedono Brozovic e qualche altro hanno maggiore qualità, ma non sono ancora a livello di Napoli e soprattutto Roma. La juve nemmeno la considero in quanto è di un livello decisamente troppo alto, oserei dire imbarazzante per gli altri.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sembro Don Chisciotte che combatte contro i mulini a vento  Se ti interessa come la penso, rileggi sopra.


Parli delle mezzali delle grandi squadre, che hanno i Top del ruolo, con un'idea di gioco definita. Anzi ti dico. Il Real con in fenomeni a metacampo, con Benitez in campo, giocando come l'Inter, aveva fatto molta fatica. Allora Kondogbia non si sa che cavolo sia ed ha la stessa sicurezza in mezzo al campo di un pulcino bagnato. Banega e Mario sono molto simili e anarchici(speciale l'ex Boca). Ora in un centrocampo a 3, dove devono sorreggere 3 punte davanti, col solo Perisic a dar manforte, con la coppia di laterali più scarsa della serie A (infatti Erkin lo vogliono sbolognare), non vedo come possano lottare con Napoli e anche Roma, due squadre rette da una buona difesa ed un centrocampo solido, forte e con senso tattico.


----------



## Love (26 Agosto 2016)

questi in poche ore hanno speso 70mln di euro...speriamo di poterlo fare anche noi l'anno prossimo...


----------



## Theochedeo (26 Agosto 2016)

Due bei colpi.. Beati loro.. Se questa non è la nostra ultima sessione di calciomercato da pezzenti io mollo. Non ce la faccio più a vedere l'Inter che prende i vari Joao Mario Gabigol Candreva Murillo Miranda Kondogbia Perisic Banega ecc.., il Napoli che prende Milik Zielinski Rog Diawara, della Juve non parlo nemmeno.. Basta per piacere basta fare i pezzenti.

In ogni caso per l'Inter non fa un salto di qualità enorme nell'immediato. Deve per forza di cose puntellare la difesa altrimenti rimane comunque un gradino sotto Roma e Napoli.


----------



## sette (26 Agosto 2016)

Rosa completamente sbilanciata. Certo, il mercato non è finito, ma se dovessero presentarsi a settembre con Ranocchia e D'Ambrosio, ci sarà da ridere a crepapelle.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> a FIFA si, poi esiste la realtà che è ben altra roba....
> Intanto partire con l'aspettare la fine del mercato per dare giudizi. Ad esempio se per prendere sti due cedono Brozovic e un altro (perisic o Handanovic?) non so fino a che punto ne risultano rinforzati. Se tengono tutti allora si, è indubbio che sono più forti dell'anno scorso ma altrettanto vero che sono più scarsi di Roma e Napoli.
> Perché? semplice...perché in Italia non basta avere attaccanti forti ( che poi anche qui, Barbosa pare arrivi a Gennaio e bisogna vedere l'impatto con il nostro calcio, quindi piano, Icardi se gioca come con il chievo non va sopra i 15 gol), ma ci vuole EQUILIBRIO e difesa solida. Come ha tranquillamente dimostrato la juve che ha vinto un campionato con difesa impenetrabile e giocatori mediocri in attacco. L'importanza di una squadra è tutta lì, nell'equilibrio e nella solidità difensiva, almeno in Italia. In Europa magari si troveranno più avvantaggiati, dato che ci sono più spazi.
> In difesa ad oggi giocano con terzini imbarazzanti, persino i nostri che reputo mediocri gli sono superiori, e una coppia centrale normalissima. Solo Miranda è veramente forte, Muriglio a me sembra una pippa, ma aspettiamo quest'anno per dare un giudizio definitivo, magari era solo l'anno di ambientamento. Se viene un raffreddore a questi due giocano con Ranocchia. Non so se mi spiego.
> ...


Tutto d'accordo; infatti, io non intendevo che basta mettere questo 11 in campo per arrivare secondi. Naturalmente ci vuole un lavoro importantissimo da parte dell'allenatore. 
Per quanto riguarda l'assetto tattico, mi rompo di ripetermi; quindi, se ti interessa una risposta la troverai sopra. Squadra da Fifa? Opinione tua, per me una roba del genere è fattibilissima. Avete ragione, Banega e Mario non difendono, mentre la squadra ripiega stanno fermi e fanno le belle statuine guardandosi gli avversari, che vi devo dire...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Agosto 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Parli delle mezzali delle grandi squadre, che hanno i Top del ruolo, con un'idea di gioco definita. Anzi ti dico. Il Real con in fenomeni a metacampo, con Benitez in campo, giocando come l'Inter, aveva fatto molta fatica. Allora Kondogbia non si sa che cavolo sia ed ha la stessa sicurezza in mezzo al campo di un pulcino bagnato. Banega e Mario sono molto simili e anarchici(speciale l'ex Boca). Ora in un centrocampo a 3, dove devono sorreggere 3 punte davanti, col solo Perisic a dar manforte, con la coppia di laterali più scarsa della serie A (infatti Erkin lo vogliono sbolognare), non vedo come possano lottare con Napoli e anche Roma, due squadre rette da una buona difesa ed un centrocampo solido, forte e con senso tattico.


Come sopra: non basta mettere questo 11 e magicamente diventi secondo. C'è bisogno che tutti rendano al massimo e che De Boer faccia un grandissimo lavoro e importi una filosofia nuova, possibilmente come quella di Montella, cioè di controllo e possesso. 
Certo, se l'idea è giocare con un blocco basso e colpire in contropiede, allora tatticamente non ha alcun significato quell'11; viceversa, se l'idea fosse di fare possesso nella metà campo avversario, con una squadra alta, corta, che pressa, allora avrebbe tutt'altro significato. Errore mio non aver specificato queste cose. 
La prossima volta scrivo anche la filosofia che dovrebbe adottare un 11 simile. Tuttavia, davo per scontato che proponendovi un 11 simile, avreste fatto uno sforzo di immaginazione per capire come e perché avrebbero potuto giocare bene.


----------



## Mr. Canà (26 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter letteralmente scatenata in questi ultimi giorni di mercato. Come riportato da Sky, è praticamente fatta per Gabigol e per Joao Mario. Nel pomeriggio di oggi, entrambi arriveranno a Milano.
> 
> L'Inter, dunque, mette a segno un doppio colpo.



Gli invidio la "potenza di fuoco" sul mercato, ma probabilmente se avessero investito quei soldi in altri ruoli, puntellando la difesa per esempio, sarebbe stato meglio per loro. Davanti hanno l'imbarazzo della scelta e la possibilità di giocare con moduli diversi, rimanendo igualmente pericolosi. Dietro traballano come e peggio di noi.


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tutto d'accordo; infatti, io non intendevo che basta mettere questo 11 in campo per arrivare secondi. Naturalmente ci vuole un lavoro importantissimo da parte dell'allenatore.
> Per quanto riguarda l'assetto tattico, mi rompo di ripetermi; quindi, se ti interessa una risposta la troverai sopra. Squadra da Fifa? Opinione tua, per me una roba del genere è fattibilissima. Avete ragione, Banega e Mario non difendono, mentre la squadra ripiega stanno fermi e fanno le belle statuine guardandosi gli avversari, che vi devo dire...



evidentemente non hai visto giocare Banega. Joao Mario ripeto è un esterno, che può adattarsi a centrocampista centrale o mezzala, ma non è il suo ruolo. Poi per carità, opinioni discordanti amen.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> evidentemente non hai visto giocare Banega. Joao Mario ripeto è un esterno, che può adattarsi a centrocampista centrale o mezzala, ma non è il suo ruolo. Poi per carità, opinioni discordanti amen.


A me risulta che il ruolo ricoperto più frequentemente da Mario sia la mezzala. Banega so che faceva il trequartista con Emery (squadra di contropiede, tra l'altro) ed era dispensato, quindi, da lavori di copertura eccessivi. Io, ovviamente, proponevo; proponevo un nuovo Banega, più mezzala (dato che anche lui ha giocato più lì che da trequartista in carriera) e più in grado di sacrificarsi. 
Ho fatto un'ipotesi: immaginate una squadra simile, con una filosofia di gioco precisa e rodata, con i giocatori che svolgono al meglio il proprio ruolo. È naturale che Mario e Banega lì non siano garanzie di riuscita, però potrebbero riuscire, con una non bassa percentuale di successo: questo sto dicendo. 
Da come mi rispondete, sembra quasi che io abbia messo Miranda e Icardi mezzali e non due giocatori che, a conti fati, hanno giocato quasi sempre lì.


----------



## koti (26 Agosto 2016)

Miranda-Murillo è una buonissima coppia di centrali, direi decisamente meglio della nostra. Se manca uno dei due possono mettere Medel che in nazionale in quel ruolo ha sempre fatto bene.

I terzini in effetti fanno schifo (anche se non conosco Erkin).


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (26 Agosto 2016)

La squadra non è male, anche se Brozovic è molto di più forte di Joao Mario, però hanno un allenatore nuovo che non hai allenato in un campionato serio, 2 difensori centrali contati, terzini ridicoli e i centrocampisti non conoscono il campionato italiano.
Per qualche mese faranno figuracce, poi da gennaio potrebbero fare cose discrete


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Come sopra: non basta mettere questo 11 e magicamente diventi secondo. C'è bisogno che tutti rendano al massimo e che De Boer faccia un grandissimo lavoro e importi una filosofia nuova, possibilmente come quella di Montella, cioè di controllo e possesso.
> Certo, se l'idea è giocare con un blocco basso e colpire in contropiede, allora tatticamente non ha alcun significato quell'11; viceversa, se l'idea fosse di fare possesso nella metà campo avversario, con una squadra alta, corta, che pressa, allora avrebbe tutt'altro significato. Errore mio non aver specificato queste cose.
> La prossima volta scrivo anche la filosofia che dovrebbe adottare un 11 simile. Tuttavia, davo per scontato che proponendovi un 11 simile, avreste fatto uno sforzo di immaginazione per capire come e perché avrebbero potuto giocare bene.



Il problema è che banega rende meglio libero di agire sulla trequarti. A quel punto dovresti giocare con Mario-Kondo davanti la difesa, che sono tutto fuorché una sicurezza. Sinceramente potevano spendere molto meglio il dinero. Comunque parlerà il campo.


----------



## Dexter (26 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La butto lì:
> 
> Handanovic
> Ansaldi Miranda Murillo Erkin
> ...


Hanno una varietà di modulo e giocatori non indifferente...volendo potrebbero pure far giocare Kondogbia nel suo ruolo "ideale" col centrocampo a due, spostando Banega sulla trequarti. Mario può giocare anche esterno (dx o sx indifferentemente), c'è in panca Candreva (che fino a Gennaio farà il titolare), Eder...Dipenderà molto dall'allenatore, l'11 iniziale sono d'accordo con te: non è assolutamente inferiore a Roma e Napoli. Ed una roba del genere la puoi schierare tranquillamente contro le ultime 10 del campionato. Unico appunto al mercato dell'Inter: avrebbero dovuto puntare maggiormente sulla difesa. Dietro, Murillo e Miranda a parte, sono davvero ridicoli, siamo quasi messi meglio noi.

Mario e Gabigol: li avete mai visti giocare per dire che sono due scarsoni?  Mario vale da solo il centrocampo del Milan, Gabigol è un Mahrez sudamericano un po' ritardato, SE si adatterà al calcio europeo sarà difficile da arginare perchè ti salta sempre.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Agosto 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> 700 attaccanti.. Questo mi sembra evidente..
> Però mi rode abbastanza tanto... Speriamo che a gennaio i nostri cinesi si daranno già da fare..



Sono abbastanza tranquilla su quello, non comprano il Milan per poi lasciarlo andare a male, la cosa FONDAMENTALE è cacciare Galliani perchè altrimenti siamo punto a capo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Agosto 2016)

Comunque un difensore lo prendono sicuro al 100% penso Garay.


----------



## Mille e una notte (26 Agosto 2016)

Gli acquisti dell'Inter mi stanno piacendo tutti. Ma alcuni andranno in panchina per forza di cose.
Mercato stile Juve che si può permettere di prendere Pjaca per farlo marcire in panchina


----------



## kolao95 (26 Agosto 2016)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Mario e Gabigol: li avete mai visti giocare per dire che sono due scarsoni?  Mario vale da solo il centrocampo del Milan, Gabigol è un Mahrez sudamericano un po' ritardato, SE si adatterà al calcio europeo sarà difficile da arginare perchè ti salta sempre.



Joao Mario vale metà Bonaventura.


----------



## folletto (26 Agosto 2016)

Hanno preso Joao Mario, quindi Sissoko è libero........I nostri futuri acquirenti dovrebbero dire al pelato di provare a prendere Sissoko in prestito con diritto (il Newcastle non voleva venderlo, a meno che non abbiano cambiato idea, ed è lui che non vuole giocare nella seie B inglese). Sissoko, imho, è ben più forte di Joao Mario e se ci fosse la possibilità sarebbe da prendere di corsa (riscattato dai cinesi il prossimo anno)


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Agosto 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> Hanno preso Joao Mario, quindi Sissoko è libero........I nostri futuri acquirenti dovrebbero dire al pelato di provare a prendere Sissoko in prestito con diritto (il Newcastle non voleva venderlo, a meno che non abbiano cambiato idea, ed è lui che non vuole giocare nella seie B inglese). Sissoko, imho, è ben più forte di Joao Mario e se ci fosse la possibilità sarebbe da prendere di corsa (riscattato dai cinesi il prossimo anno)



Il giocatore vuole andare via ma costa tanto, nei giorni scorsi parlavano di 20 milioni. Toglietevi dalla testa questi acquisti in questa sessione se va bene da GEnnaio, massimo che arriva è il primo bidone da Genova (Rincon).


----------



## franko1986 (26 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perisic nasce esterno di centrocampo, quindi avrebbe tutte le possibilità di tornare in copertura, fermo restando che sarebbe protetto da un centrocampo a tre. Per quanto riguarda i tre in mezzo resta il problema di cui sopra: sì, Banega e Mario non saranno interditori, ma ciò non vuol dire che non siano in grado di allunagare una gamba per recuperare un pallone. Quando dite che manca l'interditore, sembra che questi giocatori stiano fermi in mezzo al campo come le statuine a guardare la partita.
> È naturale che, schierati in quella posizione, debbano dare un necessario contributo in fase difensiva, sebbene non sia nelle loro corde principalmente recuperare palla.
> Guardate le grandi squadre, e non mi dite che sono grandi perché la questione tattica resta: Barcellona, Real Madrid e Manchester City, con che mezzali giocano?



Il problema è proprio nel finale del tuo - giusto - discorso.
L'inter non è quelle tre squadre: per uomini, mentalità e allenatore.

Una squadra non è forte - sempre IMHO - perché ha tanti giocatori forti. Una squadra è forte quando è organizzata, e l'inter non lo è.
E non credo basti inserire due figurine nuove per sopperire a quella mancanza.

Ma sono un umile assicuratore, non un dirigente pagato centinaia di migliaia di Euro per allestire squadre vincenti, quindi posso sbagliare


----------



## folletto (26 Agosto 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Il giocatore vuole andare via ma costa tanto, nei giorni scorsi parlavano di 20 milioni. Toglietevi dalla testa questi acquisti in questa sessione se va bene da GEnnaio, massimo che arriva è il primo bidone da Genova (Rincon).



Qualche giorno fa avevo letto che il Newcastle era propenso più a prestarlo che a venderlo, magari non è vero ma se fosse vero.......
Lo so benissimo che acquistarlo adesso sarebbe impossibile.


----------



## Dexter (26 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Joao Mario vale metà Bonaventura.


Mah...A me piace parecchio, vedremo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Agosto 2016)

franko1986 ha scritto:


> Il problema è proprio nel finale del tuo - giusto - discorso.
> L'inter non è quelle tre squadre: per uomini, mentalità e allenatore.
> 
> Una squadra non è forte - sempre IMHO - perché ha tanti giocatori forti. *Una squadra è forte quando è organizzata, e l'inter non lo è.
> ...


E su questo siamo perfettamente d'accordo; infatti, è quanto ho scritto sopra: non basterà certamente inserire Mario e Banega come figurine, per far diventare l'Inter squadra, ma ci vorrà un lavoro importantissimo da parte del tecnico. Su questo siamo d'accordo. Infatti, io immaginavo un'Inter secondo ogni più rosea aspettativa.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Agosto 2016)

Gabigol è arrivato a Milano e sul profilo twitter dell'Inter sembrano annunciare anche Joao Mario in giornata. 

In difesa sono scarsini solo sugli esterni (almeno i titolari), ma se De Boer è un minimo intelligente con la rosa attuale fanno facilmente almeno terzi.

Fossi in lui fisso i terzini un po come faceva Miha, perchè tanto a spingere ho tanta potenza di fuoco.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Agosto 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che banega rende meglio libero di agire sulla trequarti. A quel punto dovresti giocare con Mario-Kondo davanti la difesa, che sono tutto fuorché una sicurezza. Sinceramente potevano spendere molto meglio il dinero. Comunque parlerà il campo.


Ma la mezzala in un sistema offensivo, orientato a giocare nella metà campo avversaria, è quasi un trequartista, però con compiti di copertura. Io penso che la filosofia di De Boer sia questa; perciò vedo un Banega numero 8, per dirla con un termine un po' antiquato.


----------



## kolao95 (26 Agosto 2016)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Mah...A me piace parecchio, vedremo.



Io l'ho visto in quasi tutte le partite all'Europeo e, finale a parte, non ha detto nulla. Sarebbe stato un buon acquisto a 15-20 milioni, a 40 lo trovo assurdo.


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2016)

I loro cinesi stanno investendo molto.

Vediamo i nostri.


----------



## ralf (26 Agosto 2016)

Gabigol è uno dei giocatori più sopravvalutati degli ultimi anni, e alle Olimpiadi lo ha confermato


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Agosto 2016)

ralf ha scritto:


> Gabigol è uno dei giocatori più sopravvalutati degli ultimi anni, e alle Olimpiadi lo ha confermato



per ora this.

Poi parlerà il campo.


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> A me risulta che il ruolo ricoperto più frequentemente da Mario sia la mezzala. Banega so che faceva il trequartista con Emery (squadra di contropiede, tra l'altro) ed era dispensato, quindi, da lavori di copertura eccessivi. Io, ovviamente, proponevo; proponevo un nuovo Banega, più mezzala (dato che anche lui ha giocato più lì che da trequartista in carriera) e più in grado di sacrificarsi.
> Ho fatto un'ipotesi: immaginate una squadra simile, con una filosofia di gioco precisa e rodata, con i giocatori che svolgono al meglio il proprio ruolo. È naturale che Mario e Banega lì non siano garanzie di riuscita, però potrebbero riuscire, con una non bassa percentuale di successo: questo sto dicendo.
> Da come mi rispondete, sembra quasi che io abbia messo Miranda e Icardi mezzali e non due giocatori che, a conti fati, hanno giocato quasi sempre lì.



Banega giocava con due giocatori di grande fisico e recupera palloni come Nzonzi e krychowiak.
Non aveva compiti di copertura, e quindi era molto più lucido nel poter iniziare la manovra, anche se in realtà era un trequartista.
Come mezzala puoi inventare, puoi inserirti, ma poi devi anche coprire quando necessario. E questa non è una sua caratteristica. Devi saper scalare come terzino se serve...e ripeto non è nelle sue corde. ANdiamo a Joao Mario, tutto da vedere intanto. A me personalmente non sembra un fenomeno, un giocatore buono, ma nulla di trascendentale. Detto questo, anche lui, mezzala no. Un conto fare quello che ti pare in Portogallo, un conto in Italia, dove i dettami tattici sono fondamentali. A questo punto più facile che l'inter giochi con medel e kondo a centrocampo e Joao Mario banega e candreva dietro Icardi. Con perisic forse partente? oppure al posto di Joao Mario spostando l'italiano a destra. Insomma difficilmente imho è attuabile una formazione con il 4 3 3 con kondo joao e banega. Poi tutto può essere, ma io dico che un centrocampo così viene distrutto da una squadra con un minimo di organizzazione.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Agosto 2016)

Vendono Brozovic per mastro lindo e ci perdono...


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma la mezzala in un sistema offensivo, orientato a giocare nella metà campo avversaria, è quasi un trequartista, però con compiti di copertura. Io penso che la filosofia di De Boer sia questa; perciò vedo un Banega numero 8, per dirla con un termine un po' antiquato.



Il problema è che si stanno ipervalutando gli interpreti più che il modulo. Nessuno dei giocatori fa la doppia fase. Kondo quantità e poca qualità (peraltro male anche sotto l'aspetto quantitativo), Mario fuori ruolo da mezzala destra e Banega rinchiuso dietro dettami tattici farebbe molta fatica. Peraltro il tuo modulo panchina Brozo (non certo inferiore a Mario) che è forse il loro miglior centrocampista e Candreva, acquistato ad oltre 25 mln. Infatti credo che Gabigol, che credo venga a Gennaio, sia solo l'alternativa ad Icardi.


----------



## Theochedeo (26 Agosto 2016)

Per ora la loro formazione migliore sarebbe questa (per me):

Handanovic

Ansaldi Murillo Miranda Santon

Banega Kondogbia Joao Mario

Candreva (Gabigol) Icardi Perisic


----------



## davoreb (26 Agosto 2016)

A nomi hanno fatto un mercato sontuoso, però guardando la rosa il loro mercato è incomprensibile.

Non hanno risolto il loro problema principale che è il regista che fà gioco (un po' come noi con il nostro famoso vice montolivo).

Si ritrovano con una marea di giocatori offensivi, cioè chi gioca a centrocampo? Ad oggi rimangono titolari Brozovic e Kondogbia.

Detto questo avrei preferito fare il loro mercato che il nostro.


----------



## kolao95 (26 Agosto 2016)

Imho
Handanovic
Ansaldi Murillo Miranda D'Ambrosio
J.Mario Medel
Brozovic Banega Perisic
Icardi

sarebbe una formazione già più sensata, anche perché Joao Mario, oltre ad avere una tecnica discreta, corre tantissimo e corre bene. Se invece pensano di metterlo in un ruolo più offensivo secondo me c'hanno capito ben poco.


----------



## davoreb (26 Agosto 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Per ora la loro formazione migliore sarebbe questa (per me):
> 
> Handanovic
> 
> ...




Banega Kondogbia Joao Mario

Centrocampo molto rischioso, che rischia imbarcate assurde, poi se trovano la quadra hanno tantissima qualità ma sarà difficilissimo.


----------



## davoreb (26 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Imho
> Handanovic
> Ansaldi Murillo Miranda D'Ambrosio
> J.Mario Medel
> ...



Formazione sensata ma cosi tengono in panchina 120 milioni degli ultimi due mercati (non so a livello spogliatoio come funzionerà).


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Imho
> Handanovic
> Ansaldi Murillo Miranda D'Ambrosio
> J.Mario Medel
> ...



joao mario centrale a due, non esiste. Molto meglio come ala o mezzala.


----------



## Theochedeo (26 Agosto 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Banega Kondogbia Joao Mario
> 
> Centrocampo molto rischioso, che rischia imbarcate assurde, poi se trovano la quadra hanno tantissima qualità ma sarà difficilissimo.



Joao Mario per ha più muscoli che qualità quindi non mi sembra così squilibrato


----------



## Dany20 (26 Agosto 2016)

Ok ma perché non rinforzano anche la difesa? Hanno dei terzini davvero ridicoli.


----------



## kolao95 (26 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> joao mario centrale a due, non esiste. Molto meglio come ala o mezzala.



Per me potrebbe farlo però, l'unica partita in cui mi ha impressionato è stata quella con la Francia, dove difensivamente ha fatto un lavoro straordinario. Lui e Medel formerebbero una buona diga secondo me, per cui spero che De Boer continui a mettere Kondogbia


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Agosto 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Per ora la loro formazione migliore sarebbe questa (per me):
> 
> Handanovic
> 
> ...



Tipo quella di splendidi.

Secondo me Kondogbia così non sa bene come muoversi, è un ruolo delicato quello.

Io dicevo di mantenere questa ma inserire Barbosa come seconda punta, al posto di uno dei 3 mediani, arretrando gli esterni.


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Per me potrebbe farlo però, l'unica partita in cui mi ha impressionato è stata quella con la Francia, dove difensivamente ha fatto un lavoro straordinario. Lui e Medel formerebbero una buona diga secondo me, per cui spero che De Boer continui a mettere Kondogbia



a me sembra che il meglio lo dia come esterno. Comunque fino a quando giocheranno con quella difesa e medel come regista dormo sonni tranquilli


----------



## clanton (26 Agosto 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Il giocatore vuole andare via ma costa tanto, nei giorni scorsi parlavano di 20 milioni. Toglietevi dalla testa questi acquisti in questa sessione se va bene da GEnnaio, massimo che arriva è il primo bidone da Genova (Rincon).



State tutti aspettando il mercato di gennaio ma da che mondo è mondo a gennaio si trovano gli scarti delle squadre trovi delle figurine a meno che come gabigol non lo compri adesso e viene a gennaio.
La rosa dell'Inter se l'allenatore riesce a sistemarla è per me purtroppo molto + forte di quella del Milan .
Mi rimane sempre il dubbio del FPF ...... ma come fanno ? come lo aggireranno ?


----------



## clanton (26 Agosto 2016)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Mah...A me piace parecchio, vedremo.



anche a me era piaciuto ,,, ma me lo ricordo molto esterno ....


----------



## martinmilan (26 Agosto 2016)

clanton ha scritto:


> State tutti aspettando il mercato di gennaio ma da che mondo è mondo a gennaio si trovano gli scarti delle squadre trovi delle figurine a meno che come gabigol non lo compri adesso e viene a gennaio.
> La rosa dell'Inter se l'allenatore riesce a sistemarla è per me purtroppo molto + forte di quella del Milan .
> Mi rimane sempre il dubbio del FPF ...... ma come fanno ? come lo aggireranno ?



Infatti...è un anno perso straperso...a gennaio quelli forti si muovono raramente..


----------



## juventino (26 Agosto 2016)

Avendo moltissimi giocatori offensivi e una difesa che, eccetto Handanovic e Miranda, è di basso livello non possono schierare una squadra troppo sbilanciata e senza un paio di uomini in grado di fare interdizione. 
Io dico:

Handanovic
Ansaldi-Miranda-Murillo-Nagatomo
Medel-Kondogbia
Joao Mario-Banega-Perisic
Icardi​
Con Candreva e Gabigol alternative di lusso. Forse anche Brozovic, ma bisogna capire se lo vendono o no.


----------



## Mille e una notte (26 Agosto 2016)

Il fatto che ogni utente stia facendo un top 11 diverso fa capire la grande varietà e le tante possibilità che ha a disposizione De Boer.
Il Milan a fatica ne caccia fuori 11 buoni. La panchina è drammaticamente SCARSA.

Se l'anno prossimo faranno lo stesso mercato ma sul reparto arretrato avranno una grande rosa.


----------



## Theochedeo (26 Agosto 2016)

In tutto questo Pedullà sostiene che questo sia solo un assaggio di quello che farà la prossima estate Suning...


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Agosto 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Avendo moltissimi giocatori offensivi e una difesa che, eccetto Handanovic e Miranda, è di basso livello non possono schierare una squadra troppo sbilanciata e senza un paio di uomini in grado di fare interdizione.
> Io dico:
> 
> Handanovic
> ...



Però questo 11 tecnicamente è veramente povero imho.


----------



## Gas (26 Agosto 2016)

Se fossi un tifoso dell'inter sarei contento. Ma tifo Milan....


----------



## Jackdvmilan (26 Agosto 2016)

Beh almeno i tifosi dell'inter si stanno divertendo con lo shopping...speriamo che una volta conclusa la nostra cessione tocchi pure a noi...


----------



## Victorss (26 Agosto 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Avendo moltissimi giocatori offensivi e una difesa che, eccetto Handanovic e Miranda, è di basso livello non possono schierare una squadra troppo sbilanciata e senza un paio di uomini in grado di fare interdizione.
> Io dico:
> 
> Handanovic
> ...



Quella formazione è davvero ottima in attacco ma il centrocampo e la difesa sono ridicoli.
Medel, Kondogbia è un centrocampo nauseante..Ansaldi e nagatomo sono dei cessi atomici..


----------



## Jino (26 Agosto 2016)

Quando prendi giocatori dall'estero giovani il rischio è alto, si prendono due rischi molto costosi. Certo se non altro provano a tornare grandi, gliene va dato atto.


----------



## Nicktedo81 (27 Agosto 2016)

Ma sto Gabigol perché cosi pompato? 90 partite nel Santos in 3 anni...e solo 24 gol... Per dire..Neymar alla stessa etá e stessa squadra...ne ha fatti piu del doppio...
Giusto per farvi un confronto..il rotto..scarso..e mal****** Pasalic..3 anni IN EUROPA..tra Campionato Croato, ligue 1 e LIGA ..una centinaia di presenze e 21 gol...da centrocampista..e come etá siamo li..


----------



## martinmilan (27 Agosto 2016)

Nicktedo81 ha scritto:


> Ma sto Gabigol perché cosi pompato? 90 partite nel Santos in 3 anni...e solo 24 gol... Per dire..Neymar alla stessa etá e stessa squadra...ne ha fatti piu del doppio...
> Giusto per farvi un confronto..il rotto..scarso..e mal****** Pasalic..3 anni IN EUROPA..tra Campionato Croato, ligue 1 e LIGA ..una centinaia di presenze e 21 gol...da centrocampista..e come etá siamo li..


Difatti Neymar è stato pagato 3 volte tanto...


----------



## martinmilan (27 Agosto 2016)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Il fatto che ogni utente stia facendo un top 11 diverso fa capire la grande varietà e le tante possibilità che ha a disposizione De Boer.
> Il Milan a fatica ne caccia fuori 11 buoni. *La panchina è drammaticamente SCARSA.*
> 
> Se l'anno prossimo faranno lo stesso mercato ma sul reparto arretrato avranno una grande rosa.



Ma cosa dici??? Abbiamo speso 28 milioni per rinforzare la panchina


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Agosto 2016)

Ma ho visto adesso che sono a Milano entrambi :O .. Io pensavo fossero in trattativa non che li avessero già presi .

Purtroppo quest anno sarà dura , arriveranno in Champions sicuro  .


----------



## Nicktedo81 (27 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Difatti Neymar è stato pagato 3 volte tanto...



Ok giustamente..ma non capisco perché cosi tanto clamore mediatico...


----------



## martinmilan (27 Agosto 2016)

Nicktedo81 ha scritto:


> Ok giustamente..ma non capisco perché cosi tanto clamore mediatico...


Perchè è pur sempre una promessa brasiliana...seppur in Brasile ormai di promesse ce ne siano gran poche....
Il campo darà il verdetto.Secondo me è fortino ma non è ancora pronto però potrebbe stupire...vedremo...


----------

